# If you were to have a random animal walk into your house, what would it be.



## gundamslicer (Jun 1, 2011)

I would have a rhinoceros walk into my house because they are so cuddly


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2011)

velociraptor - because all you can hear is the screams of children being eaten.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 1, 2011)

ORANG UTANs,I like them


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 1, 2011)

Monkey. It's happened before, this time I'll be prepared.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 1, 2011)

A Rebecca Black. It would be hilarious to see her try to pick a seat to take.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 1, 2011)

Peregrine Falcon.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 1, 2011)

I would chose a Blue Whale.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2011)

A ferret.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 1, 2011)

Lemur


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2011)

It would be a Penicorn!!!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 1, 2011)

I would love if a wave of Turdlulz invaded my house


----------



## Maniac (Jun 1, 2011)

a blobfish


Spoiler


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 1, 2011)

An ermine.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 1, 2011)

Osama


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2011)

PROTIP: She's a fox


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 1, 2011)

This one:



Spoiler


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 1, 2011)

WarGreymon.

We would do wonderful things together. 

Or a Joseph Vincent. <3


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2011)

looks like fictional animals are allowed
so, a pegasus pony (so I can fly around on her back)
if not
a baby elephant, looks like a cute pet.


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know, because it's a random animal.


----------



## irontwig (Jun 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I don't know, because it's a random animal.


 
Probably some insect then.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2011)

A cow because they go moo.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> A cow because they go moo.


 
no, cows go TEEHEE!, ask nigahiga


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 1, 2011)

A snake. If only to see it walk.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 1, 2011)

A white lion cub.



Spoiler












They can be sold for $140.000


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 1, 2011)

this =)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2011)

zomg axolotl, I change my choice


----------



## Nestor (Jun 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> [/spoiler]


 
Cyriak is a genius

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY&feature=related


----------



## stoic (Jun 1, 2011)

A centaur


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't care, as long as it isn't a Snookie.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 1, 2011)

This. The definition of cuteness.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 1, 2011)

A question mark.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Cyriak is a genius
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY&feature=related


Now I'd say a cow.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> This. The definition of cuteness.



I'd go for rainbowdash, she's about 20% cooler


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 1, 2011)

She is, the thing is; Fluttershy's diabetes-causing sweetness is unresistable.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> She is, the thing is; Fluttershy's diabetes-causing sweetness is unresistable.


 
True, true. I think it all depends on what is more important to you, cute or cool. I prefer cool, you prefer cute.
I think Fluttershy is simply too... shy to really hang out, drink beer (assuming ponies drink beer, if so, I think Apple Bloom wins that one), and have fun with. 
Twilight is more like me though. Socially awkward, but one of those per group of friends is more then enough.

But let's not turn this into a discussion. come on, we're grown men talking about my little pony for crying out loud!

_I know I didn't mention pinkie pie. She's like the kid we allow to drink with us once in a while, but make fun of behind her back. She's just, weird._
_I also noticed I didn't mention rarity. That's just because I can't think of anything. She's the kind of girl who would avoid me anyway. _


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 1, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> True, true. I think it all depends on what is more important to you, cute or cool. I prefer cool, you prefer cute.
> I think Fluttershy is simply too... shy to really hang out, drink beer (assuming ponies drink beer, if so, I think Apple Bloom wins that one), and have fun with.
> Twilight is more like me though. Socially awkward, but one of those per group of friends is more then enough.
> 
> ...



I love being able to discuss My Little Pony on a speedsolving site.

Ps: Almost everybody can relate to Twilight to some degree. Else we wouldn't be on the internets.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

An Alot.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 1, 2011)

A Waffo


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 2, 2011)

I would choose a dodo.
Then make it into a pie, I'm curious how it tastes.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 2, 2011)

A cheetah.


----------



## Brest (Jun 2, 2011)

On topic: Turtle, for the party.

On "My Little Ponies" topic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muVfidujxRg


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

Soari Hara...

But my wife probably wouldn't let that happen.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

Panda!!!! So huggable!!!!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 2, 2011)

> Panda!!!! So huggable!!!!


I thought you already had an account Ben.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2011)

ImJustANubCuber said:


> An Alot.



This.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2011)

An alot

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Rook (Jun 2, 2011)

A narwhal.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 2, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Now I'd say a cow.


 
or sheep
http://www.youtube.com/user/cyriak#p/u/6/WQO-aOdJLiw

or kittens 
http://www.youtube.com/user/cyriak#p/u/2/QNwCojCJ3-Q
http://www.youtube.com/user/cyriak#p/u/4/GSMCRD35ch4


----------



## RaresB (Jun 2, 2011)

A hungry WAFFO


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> Soari Hara...
> 
> But my wife probably wouldn't let that happen.


 
Is that an animal?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 3, 2011)

A reindeer:








Or perhaps a civilized bear:


----------



## blue7777100 (Jun 3, 2011)

man-bear-pig


----------



## Magix (Jun 3, 2011)

A rhymenocerous / hiphopopotamus


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> I thought you already had an account Ben.


I deleted cause it was all messed up


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jun 3, 2011)

An ant


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't believe nobody said a small kitten.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jun 3, 2011)

A panda


----------



## Thompson (Jun 3, 2011)

cheetah


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 3, 2011)

Mudkipz


----------



## ianography (Jun 3, 2011)

A twonicorn!


----------

